# Maxa Beam MBS-410 questions



## ISC-Darian (Jan 28, 2019)

Searching for information about these lights I stumbled on this forum, so I hope it is OK for me to post these questions here. (If not, I assume from the big yellow notice that this won't ever be seen!) This isn't an attempt to sell them, but just information gathering.

First a bit of background to all this: Our company works with law enforcement agencies and accepts their surplus equipment in trade as credit. We are currently evaluating some surplus provided to us by a department which includes 5 of these lights. One appears to be a Gen 3 light and the rest are Gen 2. Unfortunately, there does not appear to be any batteries in the surplus, but there are chargers, cables, and power supplies with each in their hard cases. From cursory searches, it seems these are pretty top-of-the-line when it comes to lights, but without the battery packs, are they still useful to folk? Checking with Peak Beam the new batteries are not compatible with the included chargers, so it would be about $500 in upgrades to be portable with a rechargeable battery pack.

We want to be able to give the department the most trade credit as possible, so my questions to the light aficionados here are as follows:
1. Is anyone aware of sources for the older battery packs, and if so roughly what do replacements cost?
2. Are these lights in demand at all even without the batteries?
3. What would a fair market value be for these without batteries? (I've seen listing starting at $800, but if someone needs to spend $500 to get a new battery and charger, we couldn't sell them close to that and therefore wouldn't be able to give them much trade credit.)

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah, that is a tough one. If you at least had the old junk batteries, someone could open up the cases and at least put in an SLA battery like I have done with mine. Otherwise, like you stated, you are looking at a pretty spendy battery upgrade unless someone is going to buy one to run directly from a vehicle not needing the battery pack.


----------



## ISC-Darian (Jan 31, 2019)

Parker VH said:


> Yeah, that is a tough one. If you at least had the old junk batteries, someone could open up the cases and at least put in an SLA battery like I have done with mine. Otherwise, like you stated, you are looking at a pretty spendy battery upgrade unless someone is going to buy one to run directly from a vehicle not needing the battery pack.



Yea, it looks like that's the case. I contacted the department to see if they happened to have the battery packs stashed away - they did not, and the cost to upgrade the batteries is exactly why these were surplused out of service. I may end up buying one to use as a fixed IR light at home (lots of varmints and predators at night around these parts) or try to design and 3D print a battery case then build one similar to how you did. But if someone has some extra battery packs laying around, these will probably be a screaming deal for them.


----------



## Parker VH (Feb 3, 2019)

I might be interested in the Gen.3.


----------



## ISC-Darian (Feb 6, 2019)

Parker VH said:


> I might be interested in the Gen.3.



Being new here, I'm not entirely certain of all the nuances of the rules and protocols for using these forums, and don't want to violate the advertising rules. I'll drop a note to the mods and if it is permitted I'll post in this thread when the owner determines the lights' sale prices and a link to where they are being sold.


----------



## nbp (Feb 6, 2019)

If you decide to sell these lights here at CPF, which you are certainly welcome to do, please review the rules for selling located in the Mall/WTS areas. You will also need to purchase a Supporter Badge for a small fee to list the sales ad. Thanks!


----------



## lightknot (Apr 22, 2019)

Sorry to interrupt, Parker VH, could you please clear your inbox? Thank you.


----------



## Parker VH (Apr 22, 2019)

Done.


lightknot said:


> Sorry to interrupt, Parker VH, could you please clear your inbox? Thank you.


----------

